# Where can I buy shoe cream in Dubai?



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if you can buy *shoe cream* here in Dubai?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

What a strange question. The answer is yes, try various supermarkets for such products.
-


----------



## KD4 (Dec 18, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> What a strange question. The answer is yes, try various supermarkets for such products.
> -


Thank you for your really useless response!

I already looked in Lu Lu's and they didn't have any. I simply don't want to go from one supermarket chain to another searching for such a thing if someone already knows where I can find it. 

And in future, I suggest you keep quiet if you have nothing positive to add to the conversation...


----------



## HannuK (Sep 17, 2010)

KD4 said:


> Thank you for your really useless response!



I googled and it gave me this:

NOVI SHOE CREAM POLISH| Souq.com

and the response was quite good actually as I guess that in most shoe stores and supermarkets you will find shoe cream.

:juggle:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

KD4 said:


> Thank you for your really useless response!
> 
> I already looked in Lu Lu's and they didn't have any. I simply don't want to go from one supermarket chain to another searching for such a thing if someone already knows where I can find it.
> 
> And in future, I suggest you keep quiet if you have nothing positive to add to the conversation...


And what is useless about saying it is stocked in supermarkets? 

Being rude to me really won't get you very far around these parts & I strongly suggest you reread the forum rules that you agreed to on signing up regarding how to conduct yourself on this forum.
:mod:


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

KD4 said:


> Thank you for your really useless response!
> 
> I already looked in Lu Lu's and they didn't have any. I simply don't want to go from one supermarket chain to another searching for such a thing if someone already knows where I can find it.
> 
> And in future, I suggest you keep quiet if you have nothing positive to add to the conversation...


I believe your response is the useless one. Checking in supermarkets is the simplest way for buying most goods, including shoe cream.
Lulu is out of Stock?? Simply check Carffour / Spinneys.... they have it (at least yesterday when i passed by spinneys)


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> And what is useless about saying it is stocked in supermarkets?
> 
> Being rude to me really won't get you very far around these parts & I strongly suggest you reread the forum rules that you agreed to on signing up regarding how to conduct yourself on this forum.
> :mod:


Maybe the poster expected US to go from supermarket to supermarket and produce a detailed report so that he didn't have to drag his lazy self outside to do all the hard work and find the product that HE wanted!! Seriously, I can't expect anything less than this attitude from people like that as they obviously think we all sit on the forum all day waiting for silly questions to answer! Maybe, it's just me but a simple thank you would have suffice me thinks after you obviously went out of your way to help Mr Ungrateful!! Spoils it for everyone else!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Quite Maz 

I really don't know where some people get their bad attitudes from. Not a loss to this forum though. 

Anyway, no more discussion of rude people. I think everyone can work out where to find shoes products now. 
-


----------

